# Pics of my hobby :)



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I have beenmaking cakes for years grew up watching my mom make them and she started teaching me when i was in grade school still kinda a fun way to make some extra cash and be creative 
















my youngests 1st birthday cake


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Some nice work. I love cakes  I loved watching Ace of Cakes and the Cake off competitions.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks, ya me 2 im addicted to those shows lol gives me some great ideas cant wait to try them  .


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

That looks like some good cake decorating. Nice work. We watch aCe of Cakes too but I think they are not making that show anymore.


----------

